#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Looking for CIVA the best software for dispersion curves for NDT

## neomindx

Hi guys, i'm looking for CIVA (french software from CEA)
I thinks is the best for calculation dispersion curves for waveguides systems studies the detection of defaults
Any ideia to help ?
Thanks a lot at all for your contribution


FriendlySee More: Looking for CIVA the best software for dispersion curves for NDT

----------

